# máquina desespigadora de racimos



## alibu

Hola, necesito colaboración para traducir la siguiente frase a inglés:

*"Diseño y construcción de máquina desespigadora de racimos de Palma Africana"*
Desespigar se refiere a separar los frutos o racimos de palma del espigo, tallo o vástago.

??
Agradezco su colaboración


----------



## Ritoha

Hola,
Mi intento,
Design and construction of a machine for separating clusters(into their separate elements,ears,stalk,etc.) from African Palms.
Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

or "for separating the fruit of African palms from the stalk"


----------



## alibu

Muchas gracias, creo que tomaré _machine for separating clusters._
_Saludos_


----------



## vicdark

Este trabajo en inglés llama _*bunch/bunches*_ a los racimos de la palma africana. Esto podria servirte de base para encontrar el nombre de la máquina. Tal vez algo así como *bunch separator* o *debuncher.*

Just my two centavos.


----------



## alibu

Saludos.
No se si es posible utilizar la siguiente forma:

_Design and construction of *bunch separator machine* from African palm_.
o 
_Design and construction of *buch of African palm separator machine*_

Agradezco sus sugerencias


----------



## alibu

se me ocurrió una nueva...a ver qué opinan...

Design and construction of machine *for removing African palm kernels from the bunch*
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

I think the kernels are inside the fruit, so what you would be removing is the fruit. 
Note that in banana cultivation, the term for the large clusters of bananas is racime, if that is of any use.


----------



## vicdark

En el primer párrafo de la página que te mencioné dice:

_"...threshing of the bunches to free the palm fruit..."_

tu respuesta está ahi:  *African palm bunch thresher*


----------



## k-in-sc

Since "threshing" is a word usually associated with grain, you probably would still have to explain what it is you are separating from what.


----------



## alibu

Muchas garcias por su colaboracion. Efectivamente en la página que menciona vicdark utilizan el termino "threshing" aunque no se trate de un grano como tal. Creo que se refiere en general al proceso industrial de separación, es decir en las plantas de proceso. 

Sin embargo mi máquina, separa los frutos del pedúnculo, o tallo, antes de entrar a la planta de proceso...por eso no se si sirva  esta opción un poco simple:

Design and construction of machine *for removing African palm fruits from the bunch.*

Esto con el fin de no utilizar "kernel". 

Mil gracias.


----------

